# Sora STI double clicking?



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like my Trek 1.2 triple, however, my right shifter, when in small cog, can go to the left 2 clicks and moves 2 cogs larger. I can just go 1 click and it shifts perfectly all the way to the largest cog. Should just go 1 click at a time. I like that idea more as I don't have to move the shifter as far.
Also, the left shifter when going from large chainring to middle has to go 2 clicks to go down. If I only go 1 click it acts like a fine tuner for the middle ring to prevent rubbing. 
Any thoughts on this. 
I wonder if the compact chainring has this problem?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I do not like the shifting with the Sora on my Secteur. The rear is ok but the FD seems to get out of whack real easy. Not sure why. Neither is the LBS. 

Personally considering an upgrade.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

let me know what you up grade to.
Do you have to go 2 clicks with the FD when going large chain ring to middle one?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

osteomark said:


> let me know what you up grade to.
> Do you have to go 2 clicks with the FD when going large chain ring to middle one?


Not sure I am going to. Is it worth it to put Force or even Rival on a Secteur? 

But that's what I am thinking. 

No I don't have to click twice. If it works it works. But sometimes it stops working. Then just won't shift properly. No idea why but usually it needs an adjustment. But 3 times in two seasons?


----------

